# Rumor Building!



## ƒish (Dec 17, 2006)

Since i'm always right (You'd better believe it. D i'd like to take this moment to throw out a few possibilities for ACWii:

1. Wifi mailing - A gimmie, there's a 98% chance it'll be available in the Wii version, If i remember correctly one of the producers already said it'll be in it, of course, things are subject to change, but really, this is one of those features that'll be in the game (I have to leave leniency room, just cuz...).

2. Weather Channel - We know the Wii will have a weather service... so what is to stop them from carrying your local weather into your local game of animal crossing?  My bet is, if you've got the weather channel, you get to have the option of having your local weather be your in-game weather.

Another thing this may do, is make it so you can't time travel, a great idea in my book.

3. Mii Support -There's already rumors going around about making your character in the "Mii" section (this doesn't mean your guy is a Mii, it means you just decide his eyes, ears, mouth, etc.) This is a possibility... dunno though, It'd be nice, make the game more customizable (you could be BLACK. : O  )  but at the same time it'd make it less like animal crossing... but Nintendo isn't afraid of that, heck, they add characters into mario all the time.

4. Photos - Another possibility, Though doubtful, seeing how Nintendo doesn't want anyones privacy invaded... and i'd have to agree... since people decided it'd be funny to have porn as their Mario Kart spray. >_>

And.... thats all you get, for now.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2006)

I think abother likely thing is outside furniture since that existed in Animal Forest e+.  But in e+, it's not like normal furniture.  You order it and say what acre it should be put in and when you wake up the next day, that's where it is.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 17, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I think abother likely thing is outside furniture since that existed in Animal Forest e+.  But in e+, it's not like normal furniture.  You order it and say what acre it should be put in and when you wake up the next day, that's where it is.


 Oh yeah, I remember seeing that, it was cool looking. I want a giant yoshi egg.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, there was a problem with complexity for black people who wanted the game :lol: 

I say there will be pictures you can take _in-game_, save them to the SD Card, and trasfer it to your computer. Makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I say there will be pictures you can take _in-game_, save them to the SD Card, and trasfer it to your computer. Makes sense, doesn't it? [/quote]
Maybe, because they had a picture thing in AFe+.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 19, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Yeah, there was a problem with complexity for black people who wanted the game :lol: 

I say there will be pictures you can take _in-game_, save them to the SD Card, and trasfer it to your computer. Makes sense, doesn't it? [/quote]
 Yeah, I was looking through some screens and I thought maybe that would be pretty cool.


----------



## sunate (Dec 20, 2006)

Wo now thats some inpressive news Now I really want a wii.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 20, 2006)

"2. Weather Channel - We know the Wii will have a weather service... so what is to stop them from carrying your local weather into your local game of animal crossing? My bet is, if you've got the weather channel, you get to have the option of having your local weather be your in-game weather."

http://www.nintendowiifanboy.com/2006/12/2...recast-channel/

What more do we need? Bul, you may aswell start a "rumor" (though its pretty much going to happen. >_>) on our site... call it "exclusive" if you want... really, this is a story worth posting.

DOWIT. : D


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2006)

The only problem with that is for people who live in parts of the world with different weather.  I mean... what about a place where it never snows?  They wouldn't get to see it snow in the game either.


----------



## Nate (Dec 20, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> The only problem with that is for people who live in parts of the world with different weather.  I mean... what about a place where it never snows?  They wouldn't get to see it snow in the game either.


 They'd probably have a function to turn it off. For example, some people don't have Wi-Fi, so they wouldn't be able to have their weather in their town.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too.  But are videogame designers that smart? =o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 20, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Dec 20, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 20, 2006)

Fishing, bug catching, chopping down trees.  I'm not sure if I need to explain why I said those it's pretty obvious .


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fishing, bug catching, chopping down trees.  I'm not sure if I need to explain why I said those it's pretty obvious .


 Yah... um.....  :gyroidshifty:


----------



## ƒish (Dec 21, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fishing, bug catching, chopping down trees.  I'm not sure if I need to explain why I said those it's pretty obvious .


 this is more of a "new" thing... not things that're already there. >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm.. they should have:
the patterns outside on stands thing back...
For sure 1 house per player, I think they just did that in the DS game to save space
Basement+the rooms in ACWW
No NES games probably, because of the VC
Whisp, I liked him D=


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Two words [not including these you dummy]: realistic fishing. 


Oh yah, more than four visitors in a town.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 22, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Kiro (Dec 29, 2006)

The AC Messaging thing is a good one.  You could just put it in your mailbox and boom!  But I don't know if you could send presents.  Can you send photos or such with normal wii mail?   
:huh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2007)

hey, fish might have been right about the weather thing     

http://www.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?sub...t_from=&ucat=2&


----------



## ƒish (Jan 7, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hey, fish might have been right about the weather thing
> 
> http://www.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?sub...t_from=&ucat=2&


 heck yes I was. <3

I vote they do that. >.>


----------



## Liquefy (May 24, 2007)

I'd like to see enhanced moving options:

Moving ACWii players both to and from ACWW
Moving ACWii players both to and from AC


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2007)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> I'd like to see enhanced moving options:
> 
> Moving ACWii players both to and from ACWW
> Moving ACWii players both to and from AC


 I don't think that's very likely.  Especially AC to/from AC Wii

Wouldn't AC/ACWW have to be designed for something like that when it was made?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 24, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> LIQUEFY! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, for sure AC wasnt designed for that, Since they didnt know it'd be very sucsessful..


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Harrison (Nov 20, 2008)

1,2 already true


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2008)

Yah, this thread is old.


----------

